# [SOLVED] TP-LINK WN722N Keeps Disconnecting



## kichigaikikyo

My previous wireless card was D-Link brand, and worked great. I never ever had trouble with connecting, never had to think about it or mess with any software. It always ran silently in the background, and connected automatically without fail. The card got damaged when I moved my computer, so I bought this T-LINK brand because it had good reviews.


First I installed it from the CD the recommended way--with drivers and software. It was able to connect after some fiddling around, but then it would periodically disconnect. The problem seems to happen every 10 minutes or so, or whenever I open a game or program (like Steam), or google chrome/internet explorer, anything that requires internet usage. Sometimes it would give me an error about the settings of the card not being the same as 
the network settings. I think I fixed that, and still it had the same problem (it should have automatically detected the settings though). 


The only way to restart it was to unplug the card, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in, or to restart my computer. However, it would soon DC again. When it does so, its like the card just goes to sleep -- no more blinking green light. Also, I made sure that the drivers that came on the installation CD are current (which 
they are). Eventually, after playing with settings to no avail, I uninstalled drivers and software and then restarted my computer, then reinstalled just the drivers. 
At first it was unable to connect, but after moving the stand to a different USB slot, then refreshing my IP through cmd, it did connect. It then DCed once on its own. I was able to get it back up after pulling the card out of the USB stand and plugging it back in. Since then it has not DCed, but I am not holding my breath. 


First I have to say, I absolutely hate the program that came with it. Windows does everything the program does, except 100% better. I am not surprised that its not DCing as much with just the drivers. 


Ah, I spoke too soon. While writing this post, I attempted to open a new tab in google and it temporarily DCed me five times in a row. Specifically, there is a little yellow triangle over a 5-bars good signal. Says it is connected (limited connectivity). This time, the little green light stays blinking. It eventually re-connected itself each time on its own (maybe when the IP refreshed itself?). Each time it happened I was trying to use google search. The 6th time I was in the middle of watching a video on youtube (not sure it makes a difference). The DCing seems to happen a lot more when I am actually using the connection. Sometimes I cannot load a web page even when it 
says I am "connected".


My system specs:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Intel Core i5 CPU [email protected] 2.67GHz (4CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory: 12288MB RAM
Direct X Version: DirectX 11
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470
ASUS P7H57D-V EVO LGA 1156 Intel H57 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard (Could be 
the problem, I read that someone fixed the DCing by getting a different motherboard)


Windows 7 is up to date, with Service Pack 1 (the only service pack for win7). All drivers are up to date. My 
copy of windows is genuine and activated.


My product is TP-LINK TL-WN722N wireless card with antennae, intended for desktop or laptop. It is set in the 
the TP-LINK USB stand, which is connected into a USB port on my desktop. I am in a room right next door to 
the router and modem, maybe 10 ft away.
The connection is wireless.


IPconfig info:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig / all
Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.
USAGE:
ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all |
/renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] |
/showclassid6 adapter |
/setclassid6 adapter [classid] ]
where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)
Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.
/showclassid6 Displays all the IPv6 DHCP class IDs allowed for adapter
.
/setclassid6 Modifies the IPv6 DHCP class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.
For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.
For Setclassid and Setclassid6, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is
removed.
Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"
> ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all
compartments
> ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
compartments
C:\Windows\system32>

My Internet Service Provider is:
Suddenlink

My Broadband connection type is:
Cable

The Make and Model of my Modem is:
SMC Networks
model: SMCD3GN

The Make and Model of my Wireless Router is:
LINKSYS Wireless-G 2.4 GHz 54 Mbps Broadband Router with 4-Port Switch
Model: WRT54G

My Anti-Virus is:
Microsoft Security Essentials
My Firewall is:
Windows Firewall
Additional Security:
Spybot Search and Destroy
CCleaner
PC-Decrapifier




Thank you very much to anyone who took the time to read this post and attempts to help me.


----------



## kichigaikikyo

*Re: TP-LINK WN722N Keeps Disconnecting*

OOPS

Ip config info:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Sara>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sara-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 16:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK Wireless USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A0-F3-C1-0A-97-DB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc8e:9d7d:fc59:fbcf%37(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.107(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 19, 2013 1:20:14 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 20, 2013 2:25:17 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 631305153
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-A0-D2-8A-E0-CB-4E-42-D2-30
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-CB-4E-42-D2-30
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{138D2676-A224-438C-9848-784FA10DB6A5}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3caf:1ce8:3f57:fe94(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3caf:1ce8:3f57:fe94%18(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## kichigaikikyo

*Re: TP-LINK WN722N Keeps Disconnecting*

SOLVED:

The third USB slot I tried worked. For some reason the wireless card did not like the other 2 slots... 

No idea why.

I built the computer myself, so it is probably something I did.


----------



## hype23

*Re: TP-LINK WN722N Keeps Disconnecting*



kichigaikikyo said:


> SOLVED:
> 
> The third USB slot I tried worked. For some reason the wireless card did not like the other 2 slots...
> 
> No idea why.
> 
> I built the computer myself, so it is probably something I did.


No , it isn't something You did...
I have the exact same problem
It keeps DCing and it causes me a lot of frustration (with the exclamation mark on the 5 signal bars on the lower right + limited connectivity)
If I would have known from the start I wouldn't have bought their adaptor.
They have a lot of bad karma on them for releasing an unfinished product.
I am very angry atm on my PC and my internet connection; i wanna explode....:banghead::angry:


----------

